# Ragdoll and maine coon needing home together



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Rupert is a 3 year old blue colourpoint rag doll who suffers from loose stools if not fed on a strict diet of Butchers classic cat food.Because of this he might be best being an only pet to prevent him from eating other cat and dog foods.
Rupert is used to other cats,Dogs and children and loves to sit on your lap 24 7 if he can.
After speaking to his owner I feel he would be best homed with his life long companion a Sliver manie coon that only has 3 legs due to breaking it when she was a kitten she is 4 years, neutered,and fully vaccinated
If you think you would like to home them please PM me. Anyone interested in re homing them will have to have a home check.
I will put pics up of her as soon as I get some
they are not being re homed through the UKRCC.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

These two will hopefully be off to their new home soon


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

im so pleased they are a gerogous pair, i almost cried looking at them they are stunning.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> im so pleased they are a gerogous pair, i almost cried looking at them they are stunning.


Me to fingers crossed they are stunning xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

if i was more confident id of offerd to adopt them both.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

They currently live in Scotland I think, if I had a bigger house I would apply to have them. Gorgeous.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

These two will be going to their new home Sunday.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

now re homed


----------

